# Need your help for picture-pedigree



## choci (Jan 10, 2005)

I hope you can help me.
I try on my web page to prepare an illustrated family tree for my cats.
Here in Germany unfortunately, I don't get sufficient information, can you for me search for the following cats/Catterys help?ark Pearl of Snow Mountain; Bombastichoneysnout Lady of Chandoran;Solkatz Juliet; Shirecats Finn Maccoon; Cheeptrills Honey Don't of Shirecats; 
American Beauty Silver Sam; SaintClouds Golden Dawn; Ontario´s Only Blue and very special for Kiskata Golden Hunter. Maybe you have some contact adress for me??
Here are the direct links to the pedigrees: www.undercover-coons.de/kater/pino/ahne ... bilder.htm and www.undercover-coons.de/katzen/choci/ah ... bilder.htm.
Thanks a lot! (I translate with linguadict)
Greetings from Germany

Choci


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

hylander looks like a maine **** and so does the orange and white one,beautiful kittys.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

They're all Maine Coones, as its a MC breeder website! :lol: 

What is it your looking for...the breeders with your cats affixes? I know how confusing it can be with translation!


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

excuse me for not understanding the question right.


----------

